# Who's your favorite FO supplier?



## sakura1024 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've noticed that there are A LOT of FO suppliers out there. I was just wondering who were the favorites as far as oil quality and customer service. Also, what are your favorite oils from the suppliers? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Relle (Jul 23, 2011)

You can go to the soapscentreviewboard and check out all the FO suppliers and get a review on most scents.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 24, 2011)

Of the ones I've tried I like best Brambleberry, SGS, Peak Candle, and Aroma Haven for FOs.  For EOs I like NDA.


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> You can go to the soapscentreviewboard and check out all the FO suppliers and get a review on most scents.



this


----------



## sakura1024 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have looked for the soap scent review board, but I can't find it (and I GOOGLED, lol). Does anyone have a direct link?


----------



## morrainewoods (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Hazel (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a couple of links that may help.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... tswL#gid=5

Soap Scent Review Board

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/viewt ... 452&t=6844


----------



## honor435 (Jul 27, 2011)

my fav is peakcandles.com and naturesgarden, I also like bertsheaven scent and elements, wsp(sometimes).


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 31, 2011)

I buy FOs from a lot of different suppliers but I have to say that for really inexpensive but strong scents it is hard to beat Peaks.  I find that their FOs smell like they are supposed to smell, stick in soap and usually don't give any problems.  These are not subtle fragrances with lots of complexity but they work reliably very well and it is hard to beat those prices. I guess it must be one of my favorites, then!


----------

